# First shots of the Aquadive BS100 Bronze



## arutlosjr11

I am pleased to unveil the first three pictures of the Aquadive BS100 Bronze (brown dial, crown and strap/ buckle). I hope that you're as amazed as I am. Again, thank you all for your continued support.

Without further ado...

Aquadive BS100 Bronze


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Well done!!!!!!!


----------



## Beano

Phew! I'm a happy watch fan tonight..

Thanks for posting the pics Ariel.

Beano


----------



## Eric L.

She's a beauty!


----------



## bobabreath

Simply stunning! It seems the brown parts are very dark, almost black which I think looks great!

Will this version have a lumed pip on the bezel?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Looks great!!!.....please make a BS300 Bronze with green dial:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## JayVeeez

Wow! For a tool type watch, that is a looker!


----------



## Eray

Really nice brown, and really nice use of the really nice brown.


----------



## arutlosjr11

bobabreath said:


> Simply stunning! It seems the brown parts are very dark, almost black which I think looks great!
> 
> Will this version have a lumed pip on the bezel?


Yes, this one (and all new versions of the BS100) will have lumed pips...


----------



## jefnando

thats one sweeeeeet watch... love the bronze, love the isofrane


----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful.


----------



## Cowbiker

Like it. I'm in.
:-!


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Brown version and Bronze case back for me! Can't wait!!


----------



## arutlosjr11

PloProf Pimp said:


> Brown version and Bronze case back for me! Can't wait!!


After pondering this dilemma a bit, I'm going with the same combo.


----------



## Dimitris

Wow! I can't wait. Looks better in real life.
I hope for a happy Easter.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Lew

congrats  nice watch


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Wow man! I'm late but e final product got me excited! Loves e caramel on chocolate combination! Truly a unique combo for Aquadive ya". Well done Aquadive team (",) but I'm in dilemma now...


----------



## arutlosjr11

Ok. I'll bite. What is your dilemma?


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

arutlosjr11 said:


> Ok. I'll bite. What is your dilemma?


Dilemma over the choice of Ss comeback or bronze caseback. That's ny headache now n frankly I'm thrilled over the pictures of the Bs100 front shots! both looks really gd if $permits, I will order both Bs100 in one bronze brown bronze caseback n bronze black Ss caseback!


----------



## skin diver

Spring-Diver said:


> Looks great!!!.....please make a BS300 Bronze with green dial:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


 A green dial.. that would be amazing.


----------

